# Using a router template to cut out patterns.



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Guys and Gals I havent posted in a while cause I have been busy around the house fixing stuff and getting my shop ready to start making a bunch of slingshots. I was surfing Youtube and found a unique way to cut out boardcut patterns using a router and a template.
Here is a link to the first part of the video there are 2 parts number 41 and 42 



 , I know he isn't cutting out slingshots but the same principles would apply when cutting them out of multiplex or other boards. Maybe this will help some of you out who might want to get into making a lot of the same type of slingshots that are exactly alike. I am thinking about getting a video camera so when i get my shop set up i can post some videos on what i will be doing and how i will be doing it. I have never posted a video to anywhere before but it can't be to hard because i see kids doing it all the time lol. I just thought his technique was unique and he has a lot more videos on how to use a router to make signs which i plan on using to make some of my own for my shop and the booth i will set up at a Fleamarket. hopefully his videos will give you gys some ideas of your own i know they did for me.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, this is an excellent way to mass produce a design.

All you need is a router, template and piloted straight cut router bit.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought so too glad you liked it I hope it gives a lot more people the ability to mass produce their designs.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I used to use this method a lot when making multiples of the same speaker enclosures.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I plan on using the technique for a lot of different things around the house and the wife already wants me to make a sign to hang at the end of our driveway. it has been raining here the last couple of days and now the weather is turning cold. Hopefully I will get a chance to go hunting this weekend. I saw 4 deer last Saturdayand couldnt get a shot on either of the bucks i saw but had i known that it was a doe day i could have gotten a doe who stopped no more than 5 yards from me in the wide open. I will pay more attention to the doe dates from now on lol. the area i plan on hunting this weekend has a doe day so maybe i can get some meat in my freezer soon. I hunt with an old Marlin 30 30 most of the time, but i also bow hunt sometimes. I didn't make a bow this year because i was to busy doing other things but i will for sure next year. I usually give my bows away after a hunting season because someone in the family or a close friend wants it. i now carry a natural slingshot with me when hunting to soak weighted yarn pompoms in scent then shoot out from where my stand is so i am not tracking my scent out to put out the lure scent.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

the first video link i posted above was how he was setting up the router to cut out the templates
here is the video where he is actually cutting the shapes out with his router 




he also has videos on making wood signs with a router if anyone is interested
I love finding videos and instructions on how to build or make stuff online. I try to learn something new every day.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have seen many of his video's he certainly knows his stuff, question what is a piloted straight bit do you have a picture Hrawk.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

'Piloted' refers to the cutter having a bearing guide on the top or bottom. They are also known as 'Flush Trim Bit'


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've used templates before on a table router by using a flush trim cutter and having the bit protrude up enough so that the bearing contacts only the template on top... while the stock underneath gets cut to shape.... then I started doing so many G10 pieces, and the technique just doesn't work so well with it.. ;(


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I will log that into my memory banks Bill. I will mostly be making mine from multiplex or other woods though so it shouldn't be to much of a problem for me. I plan on using the same technique in the video with the router on top of the template. maybe the technique will be of use to others making multiple board cuts or give them some ideas of their own. I wish i could find someone locally to lazercut or plasma cut my patterns for me there is a palce near here i think i may check out after the holidays but right now Christmas for my kids has me tight on cash. I have either bought or made the presents for my kids and family already my next project is to get my shop cleaned out and set up the way i want it so i can get to work making slingshots. I have about 2 dozen naturals that are dry and ready to start work on but the wife refuses to let me work on them in the house because of the mess it makes and people coming by for visits all the time which i can undestand. I wish the weather would warm back up cause i could sit out on my porch and work on them. Thats life i guess at least she lets me out of the house to go hunting or fishing whenever i want to go.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> 'Piloted' refers to the cutter having a bearing guide on the top or bottom. They are also known as 'Flush Trim Bit'


 A flush trim bit gotcha Thanks.


----------

